# Lowveld Lodge CC Charges Without Consent



## cedars (Aug 31, 2008)

I paid for 2010 Lowveld Lodges maintenance fee in June 2008 and the week was deposited into my RCI account.  Yesterday I received an email from Simone Sammons advising that he had charged my cc on 28.08.08 R224.30 -$29.90 US. (no prior email nor consent given).  He states it is an estimated balance towards year 2010.  He also sent info on hwo to deposit my week to RCI with a code. (he had it deposited in June 2008).  I have sent him an email and am waiting for a response.  Anyone have any thought or has had the same experience?  Thanks, MaryAnn


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 31, 2008)

*No Lowveld Lodge Problems So Far (2002-2009).*

The closest I came to a problem was nearly forgetting to pay for & deposit 2008 before it was too late.  But that was my fault, not Lowveld Lodge's problem. 

Levy payments for 2008 _and_ 2009 were via credit card.  Deposits were handled by some South African division of RCI once resort levies were paid.  The deposited weeks showed up at RCI Dot Com right away, so I guess the system works. 

My 2009 banked week is still sitting there in RCI till I decide how to use it. 

My 2008 week has been swapped for a week at Club IntraWest Sandestin (FL) in January 2009. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for 2010. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Aug 31, 2008)

By the amount you have stated, I would say that the amount she estimated back in June was too low, and this is a "top-up" payment.  Having said that, I don'r think she should have charged your card without prior permission.  I paid my 2010 MF's in May, so we'll see if I get any correspondence from her.

Dori


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Aug 31, 2008)

I never got a bill for 2008 until June and paid it and 2009 in July.  That made it to late for a trade to have any value for 2008. I just recently got an "
urgent" third notice from Simone that my levy for 2008 was overdue, while it was charged to my Visa on July 2. I'm not real sure they know what they are doing.
Liz


----------



## cedars (Sep 1, 2008)

Many thanks to those who replied.  Dori your answer was right on-but the wording in their email was difficult to decifer.  Kudos however go to Simone at LL who actually called me this am(to Canada) to explain charges.  The amount she took off earlier (all approved by email) was based on estimated 15 % increase-after which was finalized at 20% (very high).  The cc approval that was mailed out earlier did authorized approval even though we had approved a different amount by email.  You now require a new clearance code to deposit to RCI SA-however Simone had already arranged for deposit in June.  The procedure is a little complicated but we managed to clear up the confusion.


----------



## Dori (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad to hear you got things resolved.  Now have fun "playing" with your deposited week!

Dori


----------

